# Yummy Asian Honey-Glazed Ribs



## Beeswax Paintings

This is my favorite recipe for pork ribs. It may require a trip to the Asian store (although my local Harris Teeter now has an aisle with international ingredients, etc.) but once you have them, you'll be set for a long while.

Whisk in a small bowl:

5 tbsp honey
1/4 c bourbon (or any whiskey)
1 1/2 tbsp hoisin sauce
1 tbsp dijon mustard
1 tbsp plum sauce
1 1/2 tsp molasses
1 1/2 tsp soy sauce
1 1/2 tsp Worcestershire
3/4 tsp hot chili paste

2 racks baby back pork ribs
1 c unsweetened pineapple juice

Preheat oven to 350F. Sprinkle ribs on both sides with salt and pepper.

Place each rib rack on a long, foil sheet, fold up sides to form a boat, then pour 1/2 c pineapple juice over each rib rack. Seal up foil and bake until ribs are tender, about 1 hour.

Pour out juices, coat ribs with marinade, then broil or barbecue ribs until browned, about 10 minutes.

Enjoy!


----------

